# The ultimate list of Ibanez 7 strings



## Xaios

So, about a year and a half ago, I put together a reasonably exhaustive (and exhausting) list of Ibanez 7 string guitars in a post in this thread. I'm bored, so I decided to update it!

I know that there are a couple guitars I'm missing, including a very nice Prestige level RG7 with a natural mahogany finish and a fixed bridge (EDIT: found it ). If anyone wants to help me complete the list, feel free! Production models only.

EDIT: Click on the model name for a picture. 

____________________________


RG7620 - These were equipped with an Lo-Pro Edge 7 trem, which is generally (although not universally) regarded as Ibanez's best 7 string knife-edge trem. These were produced from 1997 to 2002. The one they generally look closest too and are most often confused with is the RG7420. The most obvious visual cue (bridge aside) is the RG7620 has triangular pickup tabs. They're also equipped with Dimarzio New-7 pickups, which are a poor man's Blaze. As far as colors, it was available in Black, Grey Nickel, Vampire Kiss and the occasional Royal Blue. Some version of this guitar feature a 1 peice maple neck with scarf joint, while others feature a 3 piece maple/bubinga neck with a scarf joint.

RG7420 - These were produced from 2000 to 2002. Conversely to the RG7620, these are equipped with the Lo-TRS 7 trem, which is generally regarded as the worst 7 string trem Ibanez has put out. Other defining features when compared to the RG7620 is the RG7420 has much more round shaped pickup tabs. It's also worth noting that some of the earlier RG7420's actually have RG7620 necks. This was available in Black, Cherry Fudge and Magenta Crush according to Jemsite, although I'm certain it came in Royal Blue at some point as well. It came with V7-7 and V8-7 pickups, which are not well liked. I know these at least had the same 3 piece neck as the RG7620, although I'm uncertain if the neck varied at some point.

RG1527 - This was the Prestige equivalent of the RG7620, introduced in 2004 and currently still in production. The trem is the Edge Pro trem which, while not as highly regarded as the Lo-Pro Edge, is still a far cry better than the Lo-TRS. It comes with the same pickups as the RG7420, the V7-7 and the V8-7. Pickup replacements are considered a must. The most obvious visual cue of this guitar (once again, bridge aside) is the Ibanez Prestige logo on the headstock. This guitar currently comes in Royal Blue, but has also been available in Galaxy Blue (which is more purple than anything), as well as the occasional Galaxy Black. Also, the neck is different than the RG7620 and RG7420 in that it sports the Wizard Prestige 7 profile, which isn't really viewed as being superior or inferior than its predecessors, just different. Early incarnation had the same 3 piece neck construction as the RG 7620 and RG7420 with a scarf join. All newer models feature a 5 piece maple/wenge neck with a volute. Also, the 3 piece necks had standard sized fretboard markers, whereas the later 5 piece neck versions have smaller fretboard markers.

RG1527M - Basically the same guitar as the RG1527, except it features a Galaxy White paint job, as well as a maple fretboard. Otherwise identical to 5 piece neck RG1527's.

RG15271 (picture not available) - Only available in Japan, this is the Gotoh fixed bridge equivalent of the RG1527.

RG1527Z - Introduced in 2010, the new version of the RG1527 equipped with Ibanez's Edge Zero 7 bridge, as opposed to the previous Edge Pro 7. Available in gloss black, although I think they may be available in RB as well, I'm not certain. As of 2011, as per Ibanez' USA website, it appears the Z suffix has been removed, returning the model name to simply the RG1527.

RG7621 - Same as the RG7620, except with a Gotoh fixed bridge.

RG7421 - This is essentially to the RG7420 what the RG7621 is to the RG7620. Lower build quality and worse pickups. Same bridge, however, as the RG7621.

RG7421XL - 27" scale version of the RG7421. Otherwise identical. I believe this is the only 27" scale 7 string RG Ibanez released that featured the HH pickup configuration, instead of the HSH configuration.

RG7321 - Basically a redux of the RG7421, typically accepted to have lower build quality. One key visual difference is the RG7321 has neck binding. These featured Gotoh strat-style fixed bridges from their inception until 2010, at which point they switched to Ibby's new Gibraltar Standard 7 fixed bridge.

RG7321FM - A variant of the RG7321 that comes with a red-stained flamed maple veneer.

RG7320 - A new tremelo-equipped version of the RG7321 introduced for the 2011 model year, comes with the Edge Zero II-7 trem. Aside from that and the locking nut, it is identical to the RG7321.

RG7620M-BOL (picture not available) - This is the mahogany version of the RG7620. Quite a bit more rare by comparison, only a certain number were made. Unlike the RG7620, they were stained, not painted. Ultra rare, only 12 produced, only sold in the USA.

RG7621M-BOL (picture not available) - Fixed bridge equivalent of the RG7620M-BOL. Like it's trem'd brother, only 12 produced, and only sold is the USA.

RG2027X - A mahogany bodied prestige RG equipped with Ibanez's Double Edge trem. The Double Edge was basically a Lo-Pro edge equipped with piezo saddles and the extra electronics to accomodate them. Only a limited number of them were made, as they did not initially prove very popular, although they are a collectors item now.

RG2127X (picture not available)- Basically the same as the RG2027 except it has a transparent matte black finish while RG2027 has a transparent violin burst type finish. Also, the RG2127X was only available in Asia when it was new.

RG8527 - A J-Custom series 7 string (J-Custom being Ibanez's highest end guitars, aside from LACS). Only sold new in Japan. Mahogany bodied RG guitar with a flamed maple top and Lo-Pro 7 trem, later upgraded to an Edge-Pro 7 trem. Also a special neck profile and finish compared to Prestige and lower Ibanez guitars that I understand is *really* nice, although I don't really know the specifics. Available in Vintage Violin. Another distinguishing feature is that the fretboard dots are aligned to the top of the fretboard, instead of being center-aligned like other models.

RG8127 - Newer version of the RG8527 equipped with an Edge-Pro bridge and center-aligned fretboard markers Available in Fire Agate and Black Onyx. Also only sold in Japan.

RG8327 - Similar to the RG8127, except in a Biker Black finish. Once again, only sold in Japan.

RG8427 - Yet another Edge-Pro equipped J-Custom guitar, similar in every way to the RG8127, EXCEPT this guitar features the vine of life fretboard inlay most commonly seen on Steve Vai's 6 string JEM guitars. Again, Japan only.

RG8527Z - An Edge Zero 7 equipped variant of the RG8427 introduced for the 2011 model year, after a 2 year absence of 7 strings from Ibanez' J-Custom roster. Available in Divine Amber and Black Onyx. Also comes with the Vine of Life fretboard inlay.

RG7CT - Precursor to the RG8527. Aside from the neck profile and numbers produced, no real notable differences features wise. Only 24 were ever made, and one has been confirmed to have been parted out, which means only 23 remain at most.

RG7-1VV - Pretty much exactly the same as the RG7CT.

RG7CST - Double Edge (piezo) equipped version of the RG7CT. Like the RG7CT, only 24 were ever made (although some estimates say only 18 were made). Widely considered to be the best 7 string guitar Ibanez has ever produced. Also features an ebony fretboard and veneered headstock.

RG7680-LTD1 - Serious collectors item. These were the precursor to the RG1077. Equipped with a Lo-Pro Edge trem. Unlike most RG-series 7 strings, these also have a middle pickup. Another key feature is the 27" scale length, which is longer than a typical RG, which is 25.5". Lastly, they had 2 different kinds of paint jobs, one kind of purplish red, another kind of greenish blue, that had a 3d look to them. I don't know if Ibanez ever put out other guitars with these paint jobs, but they were beautiful. They ALSO had glow in the dark binding and fretboard dots.

RG7681-LTD1 - Another serious collectors item. Same as the RG7680-LTD1, except it has a Gotoh fixed bridge. The precursor to the RG7421XL.

RG1077XL - the product of the RG7680-LTD1, these came chiefly in a Royal Blue-like color, although there are a few floating around that are Galaxy Black. Equipped with a Lo-Pro Edge trem. Also have the middle pickup.

RG2077XL - Essentially the same as the RG1077XL, except these were equipped with the Edge Pro trem. They were manufactured specifically for the European and Asian markets.

RG7EXFX - Only available in Japan, these guitars are equipped with EMG pickups and Gotoh fixed bridges. These have a black finish.

RG7EXFX2 - Basically the same guitar as the RG7EXFX, but re-released with an Iron Pewter paint job.

RG7CSD1 - A 7 string designed by LACS featuring EMG pickups, a matte black finish, Lo-Pro Edge bridge, and 4 Gibson style controls (2 volume, 2 tone knobs) and a 3 way switch, eschewing Ibanez' standard 5 position blade switch. Some of these guitars have the XL logo on the headstock denoting 27" scale. This, however, was a mistake, as they are only 25.5" scale. Only available in Japan, which is ironic as it was designed by Ibanez's only non-asian production facility at the time. Only made in 2001. No guitar in this series had any fretboard inlays aside from the LACS logo on the 12th fret.

RG7CSD2 - Another guitar designed by LACS, this guitar featured a similar look to the RG7CSD1. It has the same style knobs as the RG7CSD1, but only 2 of them, and has a 5 position blade switch. It also features a Gotoh fixed bridge, an HSH pickup configuration (passives, unlike the RG7CSD1) and a the XL logo on the headstock, which is correct in this case, as it is actually 27". Like the RG7CSD1, only available in Japan. Also only made in 2001.

RG7CSD3 - The third in the series, this guitar was only made in 2002. It featured 2 EMG pickups, a 3 way selector, a Lo-Pro 7 tremolo and typical RG-style metal knobs, as opposed to the Gibson-style knobs used by the other two.

HRG7 - A mahogany bodied fixed bridge RG with a red oiled stain job reminiscent of the RG7620M-BOL (albeit lighter), made especially for Ikebe Gakki music stores in Japan.

HRG72 SOL - Essentially the same as the HRG7, but with a natural finish instead of stained.

HRG7E - Another fixed bridge mahogany bodied RG in flat black with EMG pickups, also only sold through Ikebe Gakki.

RG927QM - This is the flagship 7 string of Ibanez' new Premium line up, which sits in between regular Ibanez and Prestige models in terms of price, craftsmanship and quality control. This model began to appear during 2011, a few months after the 6 string Premium guitars became available. It features a basswood body with a quilted maple top and natural binding and matching headstock, as well as a 5 piece maple neck with walnut stripes and a bound rosewood fretboard. For hardware, it has an Edge Zero II tremolo and specially designed DiMarzio pickups built exclusively for Ibanez' Premium guitar lineup. The only finish currently available is Red Desert.

___________________________________________________


RGD2127Z - Introduced in 2010, this is the first Ibanez 7 string to feature a 26.5" scale length, popularized by Schecter. RGD guitars have the basic body shape of an RG, but with extreme bevels on the top side and lower horn. A Prestige-level guitar equipped with an Edge Zero 7 trem, V7-7 and V8-7 pickups, and a titanium reinforced truss rod. Available in "Invisible Shadow" finish, which is essentially a matte dark grey.

RGD7321 - A non-prestige RGD equipped with a Gibraltar Standard 7 fixed Bridge and CAP VK17 and CAP VK27 pickups, as well as special "RGD inlays" on the fretboard. It does retain the 26.5" scale. Available in Flat Black. Introduced in 2011 to the US only.

RGD7320 - Identical to the RGD7321, except it sports and Edge Zero II-7 trem. This version seems to have been introduced to all markets except the US.

___________________________________________________


RGA427Z - A Prestige level 7 string RGA. Comes with a mahogany body with a carved flamed maple cap and a 5 piece wizard 7 prestige neck with a flamed maple veneer on the headstock, matching the body, which comes in "Devil's Shadow" finish, which is basically a purple tinged trans-black. Equipped with an Edge Zero 7 trem and Ibanez Lo-Z active pickups, which are the same size as EMG 7 string pickups, which means replacing them with passive pickups could be quite bothersome and strange looking. This guitar looks very similar to Chris Brodericks RG7 LACS guitars, although Hoshino started creating RGA7 prototypes in about 2008, before Chris' LACS guitars were built.

RGA7 - Very similar in concept to the RG7321, the differences being that it features a carved mahogany body and Ibanez Lo-Z active pickups.

___________________________________________________


K-7 - The precursor to the Apex 1. These were Korn's signature model before Head left the band. They were a mahogany bodied RG-style guitar equipped with Dimarzio PAF-7 pickups, as well as a specially equipped Lo-Pro Edge trem that could accomodate a U-bar, which essentially protected the fine tuners if the player laid his hand and pressed on the trem with it. Available in Firespark Blue and Blade Grey. These were very popular and are very well regarded. Aside from all these, the most obvious visual cue was the "K-7" inlay at the 12th fret.

Apex 1 - The current equivalent of the K7 guitars. The only major differences are the trem (this has an Edge Pro), paint job (biker black), and inlay (the inlay on this represents either the tropic of cancer or capricorn, can't remember which). Still, it hasn't proven nearly as popular as the K7. Originally equipped with the Edge-Pro 7, the trem was changed back to a Lo-Pro 7 in 2010 before the guitar was phased out in 2011.

Apex 2 - Another Korn signature guitar. Cheaper than the Apex 1, it's equipped with a Tune-o-matic bridge. Only comes in a forest-green like color. Also has the "Apex" inlay at the 12th fret. Mahogany body, like the Apex 1. Comes equipped with Dimarzio PAF-7 pickups with grey bobbins, which aren't available anywhere else.

Apex-100 - Introduced in 2011, this guitar replaces the Apex 1 as Munky's Prestige-level signature guitar. It features an Alder body, a first for an Ibanez 7 string (with the possible exception of the GRX720, although not confirmed). Comes equipped with a Lo-Pro 7 trem, as well as a Dimarzio Blaze Bridge 7 and a Blaze Middle 7, which is actually in the neck pickup position, making it Ibanez' only H/S 7 string. Additionally, it sports a white pick-guard and (potentially) front-side electronics routing, making it Ibanez only non-Universe 7 string guitar to do so. Comes in Sunburst finish. It's the only Korn-related guitar not to feature any non-standard inlays on the fretboard, although the word Apex does appear on the headstock.

___________________________________________________


540S7 - Ibanez's first 7 string S series guitar. These were equipped with the Lo-Pro Edge as well as an HSS pickup configuration. In fact, this is the only Ibanez 7 string to have an HSS configuration. Pretty rare stuff. Only made during the early 90's. Especially rare are some of the earliest guitars produced, which were equipped with the original Edge 7. Available in black and red.

S7420 (old style) - A later S series 7 string guitar. These, like the RG7420, are equipped with the Lo-TRS 7 string trem, which is generally not well liked. Still, some swear by these guitars. A special run of these had wave shaped fretboard markers instead of simple dots. They came in either a galaxy grey type colour, or with a turquoise stained flamed maple top.

S7420FMTT - A special run of the S7420 that had wave shaped fretboard markers instead of simple dots. They came in the same turquoise color as the regular S7420, but not the galaxy grey. Only sold at Guitar Centre stores in the US.

S7320 - The current 7 string S series guitar. Equipped with the ZR7 trem, which (unlike all trems that Ibanez has put on their RG guitars) is equipped with a ball bearing pivot instead of a standard knife edge. Like all 7 string S series guitars, only 22 frets. Mahogany (I believe the other 2 seven string S guitars are mahogany as well). Available originally in black, later produced in white as well.

S7420 (new style) - An updated version of the S7320 that sports 24 frets instead of 22, as all previous S7 guitars had. Otherwise identical to the S7320.

STW - A double-neck S series guitar that was produced for a very short time in 1999, these carried a hefty MSRP of $3,300. While information on these guitars is sparse, I think it's safe to assume the body is mahogany, similar to all other S series 7 strings. The 7 string course featured a strat-style Gotoh bridge and H/H pickup configuration, while the 6 string course was equipped with a Lo-Pro tremolo, an H/S/H pickup configuration and a reverse headstock. Interestingly, the guitar features Ibanez' original square block heel, despite the fact that the All-Access Neck Joint had already debuted. The 7 string pickups are Ibanez V7-7 and V8-7, while the 6 string pickups are Ibanez QM1, AS1 (single coil) and AH2.

___________________________________________________


Universe UV7PWH - White version of the Ibanez Universe available in the early nineties. Equipped with Dimarzio Blaze pickups in HSH configuration, same as all Universes. Initially equipped with the original Edge 7 (which is almost identical to an OFR7), but later equipped with the Lo-Pro Edge 7. Also has the dissapearing pyramid fretboard inlay.

Universe UV777GR - Color aside (these were green with funky colored pickup bobbins), the only difference between these and the UV7PWH (and every other universe) was that these have a maple fretboard, while every other Universe has a rosewood fretboard.

Universe UV77MC - Quite distinctivly, these guitars had a swirl paint job, which makes them highly sought after collectables. Another key difference between this and all other Universes is that these ones have transparent pickguards and rear-mounted electronics and body-mounted pickups, while all other Universes have pickguard-mounted electronics and pickups. This makes the bodies on these guitars closer to an RG than a Universe. Interestingly, 2 variants of the original UV77MC appear. The "ATD" version, which was done by a fellow named Darren, are far more sought after due to the quality and colour of the swirls. Also represented are the "MKR" versions, which are lovingly mocked but still sought after, "MKR" standing for "mustard-ketchup-relish," as that is what their swirls appeared to resemble. Ibanez made a limited run of ATD reissues in 2010, coloured by the original swirler, Darren.

Universe UV7BK - Identical spec wise to the UV7PWH except for the color (initially black and green, later black and silver). Only other difference to all other Universes is this model eschewed the dissapearing pyramid inlay in favor of a simple dot inlay. Hence, they would come to be known as Green-Dot and Silver-Dot Universes.

Universe UV777BK - The first Universe to be equipped with the All Access Neck Joint (earlier models had square neck heels). At first equipped with the Lo-Pro 7, beginning in 2003 they were equipped with the Edge Pro 7 until 2010 when they were reverted back to the Lo-Pro 7. Also feature the 'all seeing eye' inlay on the body behind the bridge and a mirror pickguard. Black paint job.

Universe UV777P - Essentially the same guitar as the Edge-Pro equipped UV777BK, I think the only differences are quality wise. If there's another difference, someone please point it out to me.

___________________________________________________


AX7221 - A low quality mahogany bodied 7 string guitar with a Gotoh fixed bridge with a body shape reminiscent of the Gibson SG (although not exactly the same). Unlike typical Ibanez 7 string guitars, this guitar features a 24.75" scale, likely to give it a Gibson-esque feel. Came in a dark grey colour. Made in Korea.

AX7521 - A higher quality version of the AX7521, this one was was made in Japan, so construction quality was generally far better. Similar spec-wise to the AX7221, this one came in the same dark grey, but also in cherry fudge, a maroon kind of colour.

___________________________________________________


XPT-707FX - A 7 string version of the Xiphos. Mahogany body, 5 piece neck-thru. Equipped with a Gibraltar Custom 7 bridge who's design is reminiscent of Ibanez' now-defunct Mike Mushok signature model, as well as DiMarzio D-Activator 7 pickups. Comes in Gray Chameleon finish. When originally introduced, the bevels on the edges of the body, while sharp, were not particularly pronounced. However, one/two years into its run, Ibanez altered the body shape to make the bevels on the top and bottom edges of the body far more prominent. This is also the only Ibanez production 7 string model to feature a reversed headstock (matches the body).

___________________________________________________


ARZ307 - Ibanez' first foray into single-cutaway style 7 string guitars. Features a bound mahogany body with a carved top and a bound set-neck mahogany 25" scale neck. Also features a TOM style Ibanez Full-Tune III-7 bridge and Ibanez AH37 pickups, as well as transparent numbered volume and tone knobs and a 3 position pickup selector. The headstock design is similar to Ibanez' AM series. Lastly, comes with Ibanez' tool-less truss rod cover.

___________________________________________________


AJ307CE - An acoustic 7 string with a spruce top, rosewood sides and mahogany neck introduced in 1997. It featured a Fishman acoustic pickup system. Built in Korea.

AJ307CE-NT - Essentially the same guitar as the regular AJ307CE, it replaced the latter in 1999. The only difference was the EQ system that the newer model was equipped with. These were made until 2002.

___________________________________________________


AF207 - This guitar is a jazz box style 7 string hollow-body electric. The body was made from a spruce top and maple sides and back. The neck was a 3 piece mahogany/maple laminate with an ebony fretboard, one of the few Ibanezes to do so. The guitar also sported an ebony bridge, gold hardware and a single DiMarzio Blaze II pickup in the neck position. It was manufactured in Japan and had a $2,999 MSRP. It was in production from 1997 to sometime in 2003.

___________________________________________________

GRX720 - This was Ibanez' only GIO series 7 string. There are conflicting reports regarding the material of the body, with some sources indicating it was Alder, while some others indicate it was Agathis. Both woods are within the realm of possibility. It also featured a maple neck with 22 frets, Powersound pickups, a black pickguard, and a generic 7 string strat-style floating tremolo.

___________________________________________________


SR7VIISC - Quite a unique experiment, especially coming from a company like Ibanez, the SR7VIISC was essentially designed to combine the functionality of the guitar and bass into a single instrument. While at first glance, it looks far more like a bass than a guitar, with the standard SR body shape, 30" scale and bass tuners, a closer look will tell you that the strings, while spaced slightly farther apart than a regular guitar, are much closer together than typical bass strings. The guitar was essentially designed to be tuned like a normal seven string, B-E-A-D-G-B-E, except a full octave lower. It featured a mahogany body, a 5 piece maple/bubinga neck with dyed rosewood fretboard, abalone oval-shaped fret markers, a Gibraltar Custom Bass VII bridge, and Ibanez' Vari-Mid III equalizer, specifically tuned to the SR7. The pickups were designed jointly by Ibanez and Seymour Duncan. As it was always intended to be a limited edition instrument, it was only available in 2009.


----------



## clouds

I didn't know this existed. Incredibly handy, cheers .


----------



## ZXIIIT

Nice list!!!

What about acoustics?


----------



## Xaios

ZOMB13 said:


> Nice list!!!
> 
> What about acoustics?



Very good point. I've found the AJ307CE and the AF207 thus far, I'll start putting the info together. If there are anymore, let me know.

Edit: also discovered I'm missing the GRX 7 string.


----------



## TMatt142

That's the best list of Ibby 7's I've come across....Nice job man....


----------



## Xaios

TMatt142 said:


> That's the best list of Ibby 7's I've come across....Nice job man....



Thanks!

As a reward for my efforts, you can ship your RG7CST to me at...


----------



## afflictive

Sweet! Ibanez could really put some "high end" 7 stringers with fixed bridge in production again. Those former HRG7, RG7EX, 7#21 are awesome.


----------



## edsped

Nice read, very informative.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

shit I never realize that were so many 7 ibbys!


----------



## 77zark77

impressive ! nice job, dude !  

shouldn't the STW (double neck 6/7 strings S ) have its place here ?


----------



## Xaios

77zark77 said:


> impressive ! nice job, dude !
> 
> shouldn't the STW (double neck 6/7 strings S ) have its place here ?



I think it would fit, but I'm not having any luck finding any specs on them besides the bridge/trem.


----------



## TMatt142

Xaios said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As a reward for my efforts, you can ship your RG7CST to me at...



I would....But your Canadian.....(rimshot)




I kid....


----------



## Rick

Xaios said:


> Edit: also discovered I'm missing the GRX 7 string.



Oh well, not necessary.


----------



## 4jfor

Thats quite a list mate, good job. 

One thing, are the RGD7321 and 7320 the wrong way around?


----------



## Xaios

4jfor said:


> Thats quite a list mate, good job.
> 
> One thing, are the RGD7321 and 7320 the wrong way around?



Yup, thanks for noticing.


----------



## darren

The AX7521's colour was called Cherry Fudge. It was darker and more brown than either Magenta Crush (742x) and Vampire Kiss (762x)


----------



## Kr1zalid

Xaios said:


> RG7CST - Double Edge (piezo) equipped version of the RG7CT. Like the RG7CT, only 24 were ever made. Widely considered to be the best 7 string guitar Ibanez has ever produced.


 
I think the Wiki says there are only 18 made...

Anyway, very good list you have there  Maybe you can add some specs for the guitars next time??


----------



## 308sc

7421 are also cherry fudge
I have never heard of or seen a royal blue 7420.
AX7221 i believe were made in Korea or Indonesia not China,

Other than that nice list


----------



## Xaios

Alright, so I added the HRG72 SOL, AJ307CE, AJ307CE-NT, AF207, GRX720 and the SR7VIISC Guitar/Bass Hybrid. I also corrected the names of the RG7620M-BOL and the RG7621M-BOL and added information for the RG7CSD3, now that I was actually able to find some info about it. Lastly, corrected some info based on the info provided by you guys. 

Searching Jemsite, I'm seeing that some people say that 24 RG7CST's were produced (including, according to one poster, Rich from Ibanezrules.com), while some people are arguing 18. I've included both numbers.



308sc said:


> AX7221 i believe were made in Korea or Indonesia not China,
> 
> Other than that nice list



Alas, Jemsite says it was made in China.


----------



## Stresspill

Awesome thread dude! Btw the silver K7 was called 'Blade Grey'


----------



## Xaios

Stresspill said:


> Awesome thread dude! Btw the silver K7 was called 'Blade Grey'



Thanks.


----------



## JMP2203

cool but with pics will be the ultimate list


----------



## -Oracle-

JMP2203 said:


> cool but with pics will be the ultimate list



ditto!

Impressive as well, cheers


----------



## Xaios

JMP2203 said:


> cool but with pics will be the ultimate list



SO HAS IT BEEN ASKED, SO HAS IT BEEN DONE!!



I found pics for all but the RG7521, RG2127x, RG7620M-BOL and RG7621M-BOL. Slightly frustrating as I've seen several photos of all these guitars before, but alas, Google either came up with nothing but dead links, or just plain old nothing. So if you've got photos of those guitars, let me know.


----------



## Asrial

This thread needs to be stickied! An incredibly good list for sure! I wasn't aware of many of the guitars existance, so much more to punk Ibanez for. Especially that 7-string hollow-body.


----------



## TMatt142

"Regor" should have pics of the 2127x over at MG.org, I know someone there or here has a 7620M-bol..


----------



## Xaios

Just so people know, if you have ANY information on any of these guitars that I haven't listed (aside from bodies being basswood - this is Ibanez after all ), or you know of any guitars I missed,feel free to post it and I'll try to update the listing, or get the mods to update it after the edit time limit has passed.


----------



## 308sc

Xaios said:


> Alas, Jemsite says it was made in China.



Still doesn't mean it's right, Adam has one and it clearly says made in Korea. Could have been made in more than 1 place. Not trying to be confrontational just letting you know. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/138911-modded-ibanez-ax7221-mik.html


----------



## Xaios

308sc said:


> Still doesn't mean it's right, Adam has one and it clearly says made in Korea. Could have been made in more than 1 place. Not trying to be confrontational just letting you know.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/138911-modded-ibanez-ax7221-mik.html



Indeed it does. Thanks for the link.


----------



## malufet

Can you also post the 7 string neck sizes? I understand most ibanez 7's have different neck dimensions.

difference between rg7, prestige necks, wizard 7, j custom 7 necks, etc.


----------



## Kr1zalid

malufet said:


> Can you also post the 7 string neck sizes? I understand most ibanez 7's have different neck dimensions.
> 
> difference between rg7, prestige necks, wizard 7, j custom 7 necks, etc.


 
There's actually a (full?) list of types of necks in Ibanez Wiki, kinda shows all the information you need to know about them:

List of neck types - Ibanez Wiki

I'm not sure about how accurate is the information given from the website however... Sometimes you'll find different neck dimension from different sites... 

Maybe the thread needs to put in this information too! 

EDIT: I really, really start to love this thread so much because of the picture links  Keep it up!


----------



## malufet

Kr1zalid said:


> There's actually a (full?) list of types of necks in Ibanez Wiki, kinda shows all the information you need to know about them:
> 
> List of neck types - Ibanez Wiki
> 
> I'm not sure about how accurate is the information given from the website however... Sometimes you'll find different neck dimension from different sites...
> 
> Maybe the thread needs to put in this information too!
> 
> EDIT: I really, really start to love this thread so much because of the picture links  Keep it up!




I didn't know the K-7 necks are different throughout 2001-2006. What is up with that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's worth mentioning that the neck specs listed on sites like Jemsite and Ibanez Wiki are from catalogs, which often suffer from discrepancies and clerical errors. As such, I wouldn't put _too much_ weight into what they say. Another thing, the neck thickness measured in millimeters is A) is sometimes listed incorrectly, and B) at most varies only a couple millimeters, thus unless you describe in depth the shape/contour of the neck a spec sheet isn't going to mean all too much.


----------



## Kr1zalid

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's worth mentioning that the neck specs listed on sites like Jemsite and Ibanez Wiki are from catalogs, which often suffer from discrepancies and clerical errors. As such, I wouldn't put _too much_ weight into what they say. Another thing, the neck thickness measured in millimeters is A) is sometimes listed incorrectly, and B) at most varies only a couple millimeters, thus unless you describe in depth the shape/contour of the neck a spec sheet isn't going to mean all too much.


----------



## jaybeals

My favorite 7 I had thought was a John Pettruci model with Picasso paint job (weird half-faces in black/white), but not sure, anybody hear of these? It is definately a better build than my 7321, 24 frets, 5 position switch and 2 hums, sounds great!! Very happy with it, and wondering if it is an aftermarket paint job, or an artist series?


----------



## Miek

Sounds like it was done aftermarket. Depending on whether or not it had a trem, it could've been a 7620(7621 being the non-trem version) or a 7420(likewise with the 7621, the 7421 is the non-trem version of the 7420).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jaybeals said:


> My favorite 7 I had thought was a John Pettruci model with Picasso paint job (weird half-faces in black/white), but not sure, anybody hear of these? It is definately a better build than my 7321, 24 frets, 5 position switch and 2 hums, sounds great!! Very happy with it, and wondering if it is an aftermarket paint job, or an artist series?



The only Picasso 7-strings Ibanez ever made were a pair of custom one-offs for JP, they never went into production. 

As far as I know, both of them are accounted for and reside with folks who don't EVER plan on parting with them. 

If you see one for sale and it's not marked as a LACS with proper authentication, it's most definitely a modified RG.


----------



## Xaios

Agreed with what the other guys said, it's probably aftermarket. JP models had 3 position selectors, not 5 position. They also had a control layout more reminiscent of JP's Music Man guitars than Ibanez' other RG shaped guitars.


----------



## Dan

Can we sticky this? It would be a handy tool. Especially if we can get photographs to go with each model


----------



## hatershatin

im outta breath.. dammit gotta wash my pants now..


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Sticky this shit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Not sticking this, if I do I'll have to sticky threads like this about every maker. If you want to keep this at the top add to it constructively.


----------



## Xaios

Just an update, added the RG927QM to the list now that it's been released and shows up on Ibanez' website. Updates provided courtesy of MaxOfMetal, AKA The Knower Of All Things Ibanez. Everyone should +Rep his above post to show their appreciation for him not only being an awesome forum moderator, but generally being awesome as well. 

I'm always looking to further refine the list, so if anything has anything to add regarding specs on models, feel free to say so.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

RG7321L lefty 

not sure if its on there or not. but if its not, there ya go

AND RG7420L lefty


----------



## Swyse

ibanezRG1527 said:


> RG7321L lefty
> 
> not sure if its on there or not. but if its not, there ya go
> 
> AND RG7420L lefty



Do they count as new models though? They are just old models made wrong


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Swyse said:


> Do they count as new models though? They are just old models made wrong



hahaha    

but i do think they count


----------



## Xaios

While I would be inclined to add a blurb to the notes of the existing models, I just don't think they really merit a separate entry. They are, after all, essentially an existing model flipped over. It would be like assigning a separate entry to each color.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Xaios said:


> While I would be inclined to add a blurb to the notes of the existing models, I just don't think they really merit a separate entry. They are, after all, essentially an existing model flipped over. It would be like assigning a separate entry to each color.



well i beg to differ but hey, its your thread. so its your way or no way


----------



## Ironbird666

Not to nitpick, but the RG7420 comes in Black Pearl, not sure if plain black was offered. I would have gotten a black one at that point in time and settled for as close to black as I could get. 

I could post a pic of it if you need an example of a RG7420.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Can't we just merge this thread with the other awesome list thread?


----------



## failsafe306

UGH! I used to own one of those 24 RG7CT's! And most likely, it was the one that was eventually parted out (it had finish issues).


----------



## Xaios

^ Interesting to know. I've always wondered why on earth anyone would part out such a wonderful instrument, but that explanation makes sense. Thanks for the context.


----------



## Tjore

Hey dude, remember to add the pretty new Premium RG827QM/BK! 
It's just like the RG927, but ibanez pickups instead of DiMarzio's.
Appearently not available in the US... But EU for sure.


----------



## Xaios

Hmm, now that I look at it, seems that the RG927QM is only available in the US, and the RG827 is showing up everywhere else.

Good catch dude. 

Kinda strange though. Almost as if maybe DiMarzio couldn't make enough pickups, so Ibanez just decided to throw their proprietary jobbers in and give it a different model name.


----------



## JamesGrote

Great list. Minor fix: RG8327 has alder body. Made in 2006, so may be the first alder 7 string.
RG8327 - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## TMatt142

failsafe306 said:


> UGH! I used to own one of those 24 RG7CT's! And most likely, it was the one that was eventually parted out (it had finish issues).



According to Rich @ Ibby rules though, he believes that there were more than 24 made.


----------



## MikeH

Also, the 7620 came in white, but it's quite rare to find one that's originally white. Devin (envenomedcky) has one.


----------



## bob123

LOL a guitar I used to own thats NOT on the list. wonderful! 

Ibanez RG15271 !!!  got mine for like 400$ used, traded it for a lot of stuff later one.


----------



## MFB

bob123 said:


> LOL a guitar I used to own thats NOT on the list. wonderful!
> 
> Ibanez RG15271 !!!  got mine for like 400$ used, traded it for a lot of stuff later one.



WHAT?! WHY THE FUCK DID YOU GET RID OF IT?


----------



## bob123

MFB said:


> WHAT?! WHY THE FUCK DID YOU GET RID OF IT?



For starters, I wasn't playing 7 strings at the time. It was a cool guitar and I wanted to "Get into it" but I couldn't. I played it like 3 times, and sat in its case for months before I decided to get rid of it.


----------



## leonardo7

This one isnt on the list. The RRG8


New Ibanez J Custom RRG8 7 String ASH BODY EMG Shop Order 1 of 6 made (700 | eBay


----------



## DropSplash

Just stating, this thread (and djpharoah ) just helped me identify a RG7620.


----------



## Xaios

Hunh, guess I really should update it with the new models that Ibanez released this year! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## straitspirit

does anybody know how many of them were produced? cant find info about them.


----------



## Xaios

I've never heard of that particular finish on an RG7621. I know it showed up on the RG8327 and the Apex 1, but I haven't heard about it on any other 7 string.


*MAAAAAAAX!!*


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Amazing list, good work.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Great list, especially including the pic links


----------



## Pikka Bird

A possible correction: Is the 7421's bridge really the same as the one on the 7621? The saddles on the 7421 have droplet shaped string holes while the ones on the 7621 have long slits. Also, the baseplate on the 7621 seems thicker from what I can make out in pictures...

7421 bridge.
7621 bridge.


----------



## Xaios

Pikka Bird said:


> A possible correction: Is the 7421's bridge really the same as the one on the 7621? The saddles on the 7421 have droplet shaped string holes while the ones on the 7621 have long slits. Also, the baseplate on the 7621 seems thicker from what I can make out in pictures...
> 
> 7421 bridge.
> 7621 bridge.



Good eye, never noticed that. Certainly they're the same style, but I'll make that clarification upon rewriting the list.


----------



## trickae

leonardo7 said:


> This one isnt on the list. The RRG8
> 
> 
> New Ibanez J Custom RRG8 7 String ASH BODY EMG Shop Order 1 of 6 made (700 | eBay


Goddammit images blocked at work. 

Gawddamit there's a new Jcustom out and I don't even know what it looks like.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

great list. definitely good to come back to.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

> RG927QM - This is the flagship 7 string of Ibanez' new Premium line up, which sits in between regular Ibanez and Prestige models in terms of price, craftsmanship and quality control. This model began to appear during 2011, a few months after the 6 string Premium guitars became available. It features a basswood body with a quilted maple top and natural binding and matching headstock, as well as a 5 piece maple neck with walnut stripes and a bound rosewood fretboard. For hardware, it has an Edge Zero II tremolo and specially designed DiMarzio pickups built exclusively for Ibanez' Premium guitar lineup. The only finish currently available is Red Desert.



You forgot the Ibanez Premium RG827QMZ which is the same as 927 except it has Ibanez CAP Pickups. It was produced during last year and there was a black version available too, but presented as another model, which was the RG827Z. The difference between these 2 was only that one had Quilted maple and body binding(QMZ Red Desert) and the other one was plain black.

I noticed this because I'm a happy owner of an RG827QMZ.


----------



## benatat

For the ax7521, you said: "a higher quality version of the ax7521". Don't you mean of the ax7221?

Really nit picky, but I thought you should now.

Great post btw, very helpful.


----------



## Xaios

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I better get to work on updating this, with all the new models coming out this year!


----------



## 7JxN7

First time I have seen this thread, and just skimming through it, I think there is a double neck Xiphos with a 7 string 27 inch neck + standard 6 string neck that may be of interest to this thread. I can't remember what it is called.


----------



## 7stringDemon

New NAMM stuff needs to get added 

And the RGD7421.


----------



## 77zark77

7JxN7 said:


> First time I have seen this thread, and just skimming through it, I think there is a double neck Xiphos with a 7 string 27 inch neck + standard 6 string neck that may be of interest to this thread. I can't remember what it is called.


 
XPT1400TW-GP




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Necks:

"Neck-Through-Body" Construction
Five Piece Laminated Maple/Walnut Wizard II Necks
Bound Rosewood Fretboards
"Prestige" Neck Shape
24 Jumbo Frets
"Sharktooth" Inlays For Seven String Neck
"Reverse Sharktooth" Inlays for Six String Neck
27" Scale Length for Seven String Neck
25.5" Scale Length for Six String Neck
Guitar Comes With Both Necks Set Up For Standard E Tuning
Bridges: 

Ibanez "Gibraltar Custom 7" Bridge For Seven String
Ibanez "Edge 3" Locking Vibrato Bridge For Six String
"Cosmo Black" Hardware
Pickups/Electronics: 

DiMarzio "D-Activator" and "D-Activator 7" Humbucking Pickups
Three Position Pickup Selctors
Case/Extras: 

Ibanez Hard Case Included


----------



## 7JxN7

That's the one!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Don't wanna be a pain in the ass...but I noticed you included UV editions which are not manufactured anymore. I think that if this is going to be the ultimate 7-string list of Ibanez, RG827QMZ as well as RG827Z should be included. I think they're not manufacturing them this year (Well, those were the same as the RG927 except they brought Ibanez CAP pickups instead of DiMarzios), but they were available until last year.


----------



## Xaios

leechmasterargentina said:


> Don't wanna be a pain in the ass...but I noticed you included UV editions which are not manufactured anymore. I think that if this is going to be the ultimate 7-string list of Ibanez, RG827QMZ as well as RG827Z should be included. I think they're not manufacturing them this year (Well, those were the same as the RG927 except they brought Ibanez CAP pickups instead of DiMarzios), but they were available until last year.



Yes, it's already been stated that the RG827 was overlooked. This list is also a couple years old at this point, so there are other items still missing. The inability to edit posts after 48 hours makes updating it a bit of a chore, as I have to basically complete the entire update before submitting it to a mod so that they can edit my original post, instead of updating it incrementally.

Also, the various UVs are *far* from the only models I've listed that aren't being manufactured anymore. 

EDIT: It also bears mentioning that I'm *really* trying to expand on the format of what I've got here to make it more comprehensive, with things like neck profiles and the like. It could take a while, based on how quickly information trickles in about the new models that haven't yet been released into the wild.


----------



## FooBAR

I own an AX-7521 (in the infamous "Cherry Fudge" finish too!), and I've played an AX-7221 many years ago.

The 7521 is, in no way, a higher "quality" guitar than the 7221...as a matter of fact, it feels like it is of the exact same "quality". 
Never really had much to complain about it, though, as I had gotten it for free! 

I have since parted out the 7521.
Not sure if I still have the neck, but I still have the body.


----------



## DukeX

Ibanez Iron Label RG 7-String RGIR27FE (Black) | Sweetwater.com

Couldn't see this on on the list.


----------



## armdias

I don't know if someone pointed out, but there's missing the new Universe UV70P

Here


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, yeah, I've gotta update it. I know.


----------



## prestige_worldwide

sweet list man!!


----------



## tmo

Hi, nice list here, good job!

Just noticed that the info on RG2027XVV does not say it has a Flamed Maple top, (not veneer). I think mine is a 3 piece top, but I am not sure since I do not have it with me by the moment. This guitar is the production version of the RG7CST if I am not mistaken. Original Pickups were those v77 and v88. Also to be noticed, the mag/piezo switch only had two options. I do not know if the RG2127x features the same specs. The finish is vintage violin and is not a burst, more like a stained dark orange with clear varnish over it.


----------



## BusinessMan

Nice list. But wasn't there a glaive 7 string?


----------



## Xaios

BusinessMan said:


> Nice list. But wasn't there a glaive 7 string?





Xaios said:


> Yeah, yeah, I've gotta update it. I know.



____________________



tmö;3681551 said:


> Hi, nice list here, good job!
> 
> Just noticed that the info on RG2027XVV does not say it has a Flamed Maple top, (not veneer). I think mine is a 3 piece top, but I am not sure since I do not have it with me by the moment. This guitar is the production version of the RG7CST if I am not mistaken. Original Pickups were those v77 and v88. Also to be noticed, the mag/piezo switch only had two options. I do not know if the RG2127x features the same specs. The finish is vintage violin and is not a burst, more like a stained dark orange with clear varnish over it.



While the RG2027X is as close to the RG7CST as we're likely to see, it's not an exact copy. It doesn't have a flamed maple top, but the VV finish is clearly a burst:


----------



## tmo

Xaios said:


> While the RG2027X is as close to the RG7CST as we're likely to see, it's not an exact copy. It doesn't have a flamed maple top, but the VV finish is clearly a burst:


 
You are correct sir, I had incorrect info. After I wrote that post, I have played mine for a while and can I confirm the subtle burst and the simple maple (not flamed one) top, but there is a maple top. Sorry for the miss directions.


----------



## octavarium7

Why not Ibanez S5427 2013 7 string prestige?


First ibby S w/ 24 fret prestige?

right? Please clarify if im wrong


----------



## Xaios

octavarium7 said:


> Why not Ibanez S5427 2013 7 string prestige?
> 
> 
> First ibby S w/ 24 fret prestige?
> 
> right? Please clarify if im wrong



Holy crap, do people not read? I've already said a bunch of times, IT'S OUT OF DATE. *It hasn't been updated since 2011.*


----------



## anthology

It may be my bad but I can't see any Jem7v7

my dream...


----------



## turenkodenis

yep, its need some updates...


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

tmo said:


> You are correct sir, I had incorrect info. After I wrote that post, I have played mine for a while and can I confirm the subtle burst and the simple maple (not flamed one) top, but there is a maple top. Sorry for the miss directions.



If I'm not mistaken, The RG2027X is actually just an all mahogany body-with no top. The RG7-CST does have a flamed maple top, but the 2027 is just mahogany. I know the finish "appears" to have a top, but I think that's just in the paint/stain. Here's a pic of a chipped finish on a 2027X showing that it's actually just one type of wood


----------



## Ron Head

Great topique


----------



## tmo

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, The RG2027X is actually just an all mahogany body-with no top. The RG7-CST does have a flamed maple top, but the 2027 is just mahogany. I know the finish "appears" to have a top, but I think that's just in the paint/stain. Here's a pic of a chipped finish on a 2027X showing that it's actually just one type of wood



Damn, I am sure I read somewhere (a lot of time ago) it had a maple top. So, I went looking for details on Ibby old catalogs and found this from 2000 EU print versions (the same as in the USA print, but with a different layout):





and this from the EU 2001 (not showing on the USA one):





You may be right on this... maybe it was a mistake, for most VintageViolin finishes do have a maple top...

Well, nevertheless, mine plays like a charm...


----------



## takotakumi

I wanna get an Ibanez 7 string (shortly in the future) with a tremolo and a maple fretboard(a MUST for me), would that mean I'm stuck with the RG 1527M, and the universe 7?

Thanks for this useful thread


----------



## aesthyrian

Pretty much. They did just release the RG652AHM though. That's 2 whole choices!! 

And I don't think there was ever any Universe's that came with maple fretboards though.


----------



## takotakumi

aesthyrian said:


> Pretty much. They did just release the RGDIX7MPB though. That's 2 whole choices!!
> 
> And I don't think there was ever any Universe's that came with maple fretboards though.



I was considering that one because of the scale, rgd body,maple board and top...but I've had very bad experiences with iron labels (sharp frets, unglued binding, cracked fretboard).

Also with that same cash I could get a used 1527 instead and guess have to dismiss the maple fretboards since there are barely any models  

My other only option would be save up for the new RG752AHMNGB


----------



## TMatt142

aesthyrian said:


> Pretty much. They did just release the RG652AHM though. That's 2 whole choices!!
> 
> And I don't think there was ever any Universe's that came with maple fretboards though.



Sure they did. The LNG Universe has a maple board.


----------



## zeropoint

SIX27FDBG - Iron label 'S' 7-string with "nitro wizard 7" 3 piece maple/bubinga neck, ebony fretboard (no inlays), mahogany body with abalone binding and bubinga "top" (veneer? not sure), gold hardware/Gibraltar standard-II bridge, dimarzio PAF 7 pickups as standard.


----------

